# Lycaste aromatica



## Stone (Oct 16, 2016)

From just 3 bulbs..


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice. Please share your growing tips.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Please share your growing tips.



Stop watering


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 17, 2016)

Stop watering when and what seasonal temps? Mine always blooms but nothing like this. Excellent!


----------



## Stone (Oct 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Please share your growing tips.



Plenty of light always especially winter. Water and feeding standard during summer, long dry rest winter. Just enough water to stop excessive shrivelling. 14 to 20C winter 17 to 33 summer.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 17, 2016)

Stone said:


> Plenty of light always especially winter. Water and feeding standard during summer, long dry rest winter. Just enough water to stop excessive shrivelling. 14 to 20C winter 17 to 33 summer.



Lots of light in winter when dry and no leaves? Photosynthesis through bulbs?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh my, DayGlo flowers. Gorgeous.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2016)

Mike, are you randomly posting threads again?


----------



## Stone (Oct 18, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> Mike, are you randomly posting threads again?



Yeah I was posting on 2 forums at once and when I came back here I thought ''what the f, I'm sure I already did that'' They ended up all over the shop..:rollhappy:


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great growing! How's the fragrance?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2016)

the more , the merrier


----------



## AdamD (Oct 20, 2016)

Damn. Nice job.


----------

